# Orient Mako USA II or Orient Kamasu?



## huskhiin (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi guys, I just wanted to know your opinions on this subject. I am currently looking to buy my first automatic watch and I can't decide between the Orient Kamasu and the Orient Mako USA II. I think that the overall look of the Kamasu is a little better than the USA but I heard a lot of bad things about the stock bracelet on the Kamasu because it has hollow end links. Since the Mako USA has solid end links is it a better purchase overall considering it has all the same spec such as the Sapphire crystal and the same movement? 
(Useful information: Here in Canada, the Mako USA II is less expensive than the Kamasu by about 40$)


----------



## Dave51 (Mar 25, 2019)

I have a Mako USA II. It is a very nice watch. However, the inner ring of the bezel is higher than the sapphire crystal. This leads to getting dings on the bezel insert, all to protect a sapphire crystal that shouldn't need protection anyway? I don't get that. I have a feeling that my crystal, bezel, and insert will eventually be swapped. The Kamasu looks great. I have watches with hollow end links and watches with solid end links, including a Ray II with hollow end links. I think the solid end links are overrated. If you tighten them down with a nylon tipped pliers, the don't rattle and you can't really see the difference. 

All that being said, I really like my Mako USA II. I think that you cannot go wrong with either. I would make the choice based on appearance and the available dial colors. (I am intrigued by both the green and red dial Kamasu.)


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've come close to pulling the trigger on USA Mako II, but opted for the gorgeous red dial in the Kamasu. I never get tired of looking at that dial. They nailed the depth, tone and sunburst of the color!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Think on it.... 
Disregard the specs or details and pick the one you like the most. You won't go wrong with either. 👊


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Do you want to keep it on the stock bracelet or try some aftermarket straps?


----------



## dealta66 (Oct 6, 2019)

Both are solid picks. I like the kamasu for the more timeless applied markers. I hate the bracelets on lower end watches so I got the strapcode jubilee w solid end links. I also replaced the bezel and bezel insert for a coin edge bezel and ceramic lumed bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

If the Mako USA II is available in white, get that.
I believe they are now discontinued.








I have the white dial Mako USA II, see photo above, and a standard blue dial Mako II.

To me the bracelets feel the same, even with the end link difference. I replaced both Orient stamped clasps with milled ones, but personally neither needed it, just made them a bit nicer.

I can also attest to the raised inner bezel edge on the USA. I assume the mineral crystal is thicker on the Mako and Ray II, and the sapphire on the USA is thinner, thus leaving that slight recess between the sapphire and the bezel inserts inner edge. This doesn't bother me, but it is a polarizing difference between the watches.

Furthermore, I believe (I have not handled a Kamasu myself) the bezel edge is easier to grip on the Kamasu than any of the 2nd Gen Orient divers. I believe it's taller/better grip around the edge. Again, I don't use mine for diving, and grip isn't the #1 consideration, but for others it might be. Both my 2nd gen divers are a bit difficult to rotate, but not impossible. Once you develop a technique it's no big deal, IMHO.

If you want/could want to upgrade the bracelet, to my knowledge there is no fitted end link bracelet that fits the USA II. As posted before, by other members, strapcode has many options available for the Kamasu.

The USA II has drilled lugs, IIRC the Kamasu does not. For regular strap changes this might make your life easier.

My Opinion: (why)
1) White dial Mako USA II (Scarcity, dial color & potential Resale)
2) Red dial Kamasu (dial color)
3) Green dial Kamasu (dial color)
4) Any of the other color options. (the blue and black options might as well all be the same watch, your down to the difference in indices.)


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Easy choice: BOTH. 

Seriously, you can find both models used on WatchRecon for just a bit more than the Mako US, if you're OK trying used, just depends on which colorway you desire.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

I have two Kamasu's, and both are gorgeous. I slapped the strapcode "super-J' on both and it just changes the entire look of the pieces, so much better. The red dial is the one to get by far, followed by the teal/green dial. However, the blue one isnt far behind.

Also, while i really love the super J breaclet, these guys are leather band kinds IMHO. They look great on all kinds of straps, rubber to seude. And you can find most of the CWs under $250 (i got the blue one at Jomashop for $175!).


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

get a kamasu then buy a used mako 2 (not the usa) or a ray raven soon after. now, that's a budget worthy plan 

but seriously, i love the scarlet kamasu. it's such a lovely piece of machinery.


----------



## mozartjune (Mar 16, 2019)

I could be incorrect on this but when I was reading into Mako USA II vs Kamasu, I saw lots of modding parts for the Mako but none for Kamasu...Since I hate the sub style bezel, I got myself the Mako for the coin edge bezel and Tudor style bezel insert and it looks fantastic!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Long Island Watch now stocks aftermarket bezels for the Kamasu, SKX inserts fit.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

I have the USA II. Also be aware the bracelet doesn't taper like the aftermarket ones do, so 22mm across the bottom of your wrist is something to consider as well.

Mine spends considerably more time on rubber and NATO than it does on steel and it would be the same for the Kamasu as well so I would not let the bracelet be the deciding factor, and has been noted above, you really could not go wrong with one of each.

I plan to... someday.


----------



## Dave51 (Mar 25, 2019)

My blue dial USA II looks great on a black or blue tropic strap. I had it on the bracelet for a long time, but I agree, it is going to be hard to put the bracelet back on after wearing it on the tropics.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I bought a Mako USA II back in May of 2018. As others have stated the aluminum bezel insert sits high above the crystal which inevitably gets dinged up. Happened to mine and I swapped the bezel out with a new coin edge bezel and fully lumed ceramic insert from LIW.

Before:









After mods: I first got the LIW coin edge bezel for the Ray/Mako (also fits the Mako USA) with the LIW fully lumed ceramic Pepsi insert. Didn't like the red so got the new blue ceramic fully lumed insert Marc now sells from his blue Islander watch. Looks much better now IMO.

















Contrary to the above poster, the bracelet on the Mako USA II does taper, but it only goes from about 22mm to 20mm. Not sure why they said it doesn't as it's got a clearly visible taper from the endlinks. The Miltat/Strapcode bracelets for the Ray/Mako/Kamasu taper from 22 to 18mm at the clasp I believe, but none of the bracelets fit the Mako USA.

You can see the slight taper on the stock Mako USA II bracelet:










I'd buy the Kamasu over the Mako USA II due to the availability of the Strapcode bracelets and the fact that the sapphire crystal sits almost flush with the bezel insert. Plus LIW makes aftermarket bezels and inserts for either the Mako USA II or the Kamasu. I think the taper on the Strapcode bracelets looks better. If you're going for the black model keep in mind that the Mako USA has a matte black dial and the Kamasu has a sunburst black dial.


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm partial to the white USA II, here's mine with a few mods! DD Sapphire, 1/2 coin edge bezel and luminated bezel. The Kamatsu also looks great, can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

dealta66 said:


> Both are solid picks. I like the kamasu for the more timeless applied markers. I hate the bracelets on lower end watches so I got the strapcode jubilee w solid end links. I also replaced the bezel and bezel insert for a coin edge bezel and ceramic lumed bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have a lot of trouble getting the OEM bezel off? Mine was a royal pain. I had to take it to a shop in town to finally get it removed.


----------



## dealta66 (Oct 6, 2019)

gravy_no_g said:


> Did you have a lot of trouble getting the OEM bezel off? Mine was a royal pain. I had to take it to a shop in town to finally get it removed.


Ye i had to take it to a watchmaker to pop the thing off


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Love all these bezel mods, wow



mi6_ said:


> I bought a Mako USA II back in May of 2018. As others have stated the aluminum bezel insert sits high above the crystal which inevitably gets dinged up. Happened to mine and I swapped the bezel out with a new coin edge bezel and fully lumed ceramic insert from LIW.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Link to that bezel + blue insert? Looks fantastic


----------



## Jiayaw (Sep 2, 2020)

huskhiin said:


> Hi guys, I just wanted to know your opinions on this subject. I am currently looking to buy my first automatic watch and I can't decide between the Orient Kamasu and the Orient Mako USA II. I think that the overall look of the Kamasu is a little better than the USA but I heard a lot of bad things about the stock bracelet on the Kamasu because it has hollow end links. Since the Mako USA has solid end links is it a better purchase overall considering it has all the same spec such as the Sapphire crystal and the same movement?
> (Useful information: Here in Canada, the Mako USA II is less expensive than the Kamasu by about 40$)


If the Mako USA II offers the watch with the dial color you want, I'd take that over the Kamasu. But I got my Kamasu for the red dial. I also have the white dial mako USA II that I love! Both watches are really similar spec wise. Only diff is the bracelet. The kamasu I swapped the bracelet out after wearing it for 5 minute because it was rattling so badly. The mako I still have it on the stock bracelet.

My advice would be if the dial option you want is available on both models, go for the Mako. If you like what's exclusively available on the kamasu more, go for that and just swap out the bracelet.

Both models have the same inherent annoyance with small crown and not the best bezel action though. But these are just minor quibbles for their cost. I still highly recommend them.


----------



## Dave51 (Mar 25, 2019)

Does the Kamasu have the same relationship between the inside edge of the bezel insert and the crystal? In other words, the insert is higher than the crystal?


----------



## Jiayaw (Sep 2, 2020)

The crystal in the kamasu is still recessed compared to the bezel, just not as much as the mako USA II.



Dave51 said:


> Does the Kamasu have the same relationship between the inside edge of the bezel insert and the crystal? In other words, the insert is higher than the crystal?


----------



## Dave51 (Mar 25, 2019)

Jiayaw said:


> The crystal in the kamasu is still recessed compared to the bezel, just not as much as the mako USA II.


Ugh. I love the red dial Kamasu. I guess I can purchase one and replace the crystal. I did that on my USA II and it is awesome!


----------

